# Build upper body mass



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

can anyone suggest a routine that will build muscle for my upper body whilst maintaining my legs. I dont need to be lectured on diet or rest, i do know about this

Cheers


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

it depends how often you train,are you doing a 3 day split ?


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, i could do a 4 day split if needed though


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Deadlifting all the way.

Fullbody over a 3 day split


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stick to basics, for bulking Squats,Military press,bench press, dead lifts all you need to add mass


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

All I'm doing at the mo is heavy compounds, this is what makes you grow.


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

i was thinking of doing heavy compounds in a circuit, so like bench press, squat and military press. Then do another circuit of incline bench, pullup and deadlift. And finally a few isolation exercises to finish off


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

all in one session ?


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, why?


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

Take it easy if your trying to grow maby try Deads lifting HEAVY at say 5x5 with a bit more rest in between them and Military press heavy 5x5 or 3x7 watever you prefer

then chest and pullups then squats just make sure you put enough effort into them and your pushing yourself to the limit !

remember go hard or go homeee


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

just incase its not clear military press and deads same day


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

okay so do three days a week?

and...

Deadlift - 5x5

Military press - 5x5

Bench press - 5x5

Squat - 5x5

Pullup - 5x5

Incline bench - 5x5

Bent over row - 5x5

Would this be ok?


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

ASLONG as your lifting heavy this works for me you should always struggle on the last rep dude! , but on pullups you should do more than 5 ideally


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Something I've done in the past and works well for me.

DEADLIFTING

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

MILI PRESS

CALF RAISES

UNDERHAND PULL UPS

SQUATS

WIDE CHINS or BENTOVER ROWS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

PRESS UPS

DIPS


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flipper, are you thinking of doing that routine in 1 day ?


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

yes, what days would you do your suggested routine?


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

3 or 2 day split just dont start tryin to cram it alll in its all about rest man


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What you listed for 1 day is WAY to much, what i listed is 2 day split. What you listed is also a 2 day split, you just need to re arrange them.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

best way i used to do it was squat deads bench

maybe thow clean n press in

but i was powerlifting back then even a 7 stone no muscle dude managede to get to 12


----------

